# iPhone not showing up in iTunes!



## Rubble (Mar 4, 2007)

I did a search and came up blank, so here goes:

Bought an 16G iPhone about 2 weeks ago. Downloaded some apps to my MacBook running 10.4.* and sync'd everything to the phone. All was good. I upgraded to Leopard and now iTunes does not recognize my phone. iPhoto opens up and I can download any pics I've taken but it doesn't show up in iTunes. I've tried all the options on the Apple troubleshooting site (everything except erasing everything only because I'm out of town and using my contact list quite heavily.)

Any suggestions? If it has to be replaced what's the procedure?

Dave


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Rubble said:


> I did a search and came up blank, so here goes:
> 
> Bought an 16G iPhone about 2 weeks ago. Downloaded some apps to my MacBook running 10.4.* and sync'd everything to the phone. All was good. I upgraded to Leopard and now iTunes does not recognize my phone. iPhoto opens up and I can download any pics I've taken but it doesn't show up in iTunes. I've tried all the options on the Apple troubleshooting site (everything except erasing everything only because I'm out of town and using my contact list quite heavily.)
> 
> ...


Apple - Support - Discussions - iphone does not show up in iTunes after ...


----------



## Rubble (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks for the link, I found it after I posted this thread. I confirmed I was running iTunes 7.7.1 but decided to try downloading and reinstalling it. After a successful re-install and restart, I'm up and running again.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Rubble said:


> Thanks for the link, I found it after I posted this thread. I confirmed I was running iTunes 7.7.1 but decided to try downloading and reinstalling it. After a successful re-install and restart, I'm up and running again.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dave


go team!


----------

